# lighting layout for local church



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

Just go to Cooper Lighting or Lithonia (visual basic) find the type of fixture you want and enter info.

According to this you'll need quite a few fluorescent cans, these are 8" cans w/ two 42watt lamps and you only average 35 footcandles or so.
I just used a 13' ceiling for an average, I couldn't build a vaulted ceiling with this program, should be close enough though.

Not sure what the standard light level is for a church.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Ima Hack said:


> Not sure what the standard light level is for a church.


Dark and spooky.


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

erics37 said:


> Dark and spooky.


Your right, 35 foot candles might be to much. :devil2:


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

I wouldn't use the CFL recessed in a vaulted cieling.

I also wouldn't use CFL's if they want it dimmed.

Cold Cathodes are perfect for recessed lights, dim better than incandesants or CFL, and use less energy and last longer.


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

Dnkldorf said:


> I wouldn't use the CFL recessed in a vaulted cieling.
> 
> I also wouldn't use CFL's if they want it dimmed.
> 
> Cold Cathodes are perfect for recessed lights, dim better than incandesants or CFL, and use less energy and last longer.


What wattage have you used? I could only find like 15 watt lamps.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

I think it is a 18w or 23w. It replaces a 85W incan.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

18W it is.










The other photo is having a problem resizing in photobucket.


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

Dnkldorf said:


> 18W it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So is that a flood lamp? Who makes it?


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Ima,











I figured out the prob. Operator error.

This is what the front looks like.

Made by a company named Dynamic LUX, I think. UL listed.

I'm telling you, this is the bomb for any recessed light. They dimmer down and don't turn yellow like incans. I put them up against 85W incans in recessed fixtures.

They won hands down.

I think they are rated +50,000 hr.


----------

